# New Pics Of 120g!



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I recieved the plants for my 120g Malawi Cichlid tank today and took some new pics! The new plants are Java Ferns and Jungle Vallisneria. The Annubias Barteri and the biggest Java Fern has been in there for about two weeks.
Here's a pic of (almost) the whole tank.








One of my female _O. lithobates_, my pair of _Copadichromis borleyi_ "Kadango", and my sub-dominant male _Protomelas fenestratus _"Taiwan Reef" turned up in this pic.








My new male _Otopharynx lithobates_, and one of my females is in this pic.








My new_ Otopharynx lithobates _is in this pic, too.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks good. How many fish in the tank ?


RC


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Five, so far. I still have five more to move from my 60g.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

what kind of lighting are you running? looks a little bright for an anubis, espicially up high and centered like you have it. Anubis are pretty much bullet proof plants BUT they don't really like bright lights like "most" water plants.

VERY nice tank though! I'll have to post up a few if I can figure out how :roll: of my 100 gal after I installed the VHO lights that tanks is BRIGHT  just running 2 110, watt a 10K and antic white I believe, and I think I'll stop there even though it can handle 4 of them I think I'd sunburn the fish :shock: :lol: 

:mrgreen:


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah, it's pretty bright! I'm running 4x96 watts of 50/50 lighting. It's what came in my fixture, and I like the way it looks. I'll consider moving the anubias so that it won't be in as direct light. I have some larger Vals to move into it from my 60g also, and they'll create a good bit of shade.


----------



## $hiny Fish d00d (Jan 22, 2005)

wow man, thats a sickly big and nice looking tank........now if i had any remote room left if get another :king: :king:


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks $FD!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow! what a beautiful tank


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Great very nice!, But why did you choose a blue background?


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

It's black... It just looks blue-ish in the picture. (Can't figure out why it looks that way...) Maybe if I turned out one set of lights (either the white, or the blue-actinics) when I'm taking a pic, it'd look better...


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

looks like it was made that way ... prolly a plexi/acrilic tank with the "colored" back ... Actually I like to use mirrors for the backing. YES actual mirrors. not only does it make a tank "look" much bigger you can see your fish better too ... not to mention the light reflected back into the tank benifit. You'd be surprised how cheap it actyally is to get a piece of 1/16 or 1/8 in mirror cut to fit at your local glass shop (if thier not rippin folks off that is) I had a piece cut for my 46 and 28 bow front tanks cut ... 36X18 for $18 and 24X16 & a 1/8th for $12 not too much more than spending the gas or shipping on a regular double sidded paper/plastic backing.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

AND ... I'm having one cut soon for the 100 gal with 2 110 watt VHO lamps  :shock: that'll be sweet 60x17 & 1/2 quoted $31 bucks ... little more but I think it'll look KOOL!

as far as the "stress" factor some might wonder about ... it's no diffrent than having "more" fish in the tank AND there's an added bonus ... alot of times the dominant male stays busy "picking" on HIMSELF  :lol: and it helps "boost" his colors cause he's trying to fend off "that tough guy over there" "he don't get the best of me ... but he's a tough cookie   (uuummm... the dominant fish says ... in my ... imagination .. ok I'll stop talking now  "

LOL J/K any way my point is it looks kool   and somewhat functional in several aspects of keeping cichlids ... and plants 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

very cool congrats! are those fake plants or real plants?


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

real ... just look at them ... 

and he was talking about the plants earlier in the post :mrgreen:


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

joe kool @ Tue Jan 25 said:


> looks like it was made that way ... prolly a plexi/acrilic tank with the "colored" back ...


It's a glass tank with a built-in overflow. I have a black tape-on background on it. The black background matches the overflow.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

:shock: looks blue in the pic's ... me bad


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Gorgeous! I love the gravel and the rocks and ooooooooooo is it clean!


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks Lexus! :mrgreen:


----------

